# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  کار با Listbox

## .:KeihanCPU:.

دوستان یه مجموعه میخواستم که در مورد ListBox  کد داشته باشه مثلا
چطور میشه اسمی رو که تو List توسط کاربر انتخاب شده پاک کرد یا اسمی رو که کاربر از تو List کلیک کرده به خروجی برد و ...
با سپاس...

----------


## مهران رسا

برای پاک کردن یکی از Count های انتخاب شده از  لیست :

List.RemoveItem List.ListIndex


برای استخراح کردن یکی از Count های انتخاب شده از لیست :

Text1.Text= List.List (List.ListIndex)

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

چطور میتونم با List ی که Style ش چک داره کار کنم؟

----------


## مهران رسا

باید از خاصیت Selected لیست استفاده کنی ...

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

ببخشید که اینقدر اذیتتون میکنم
آیا دستورات Combo هم شبیه به همین دستوراته

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوستمون pcm2008 كه جواب كامل شما رو دادند
در مورد آخري هم بله كمبو هم مثل ليست هست

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

بله من جوابمو گرفتم فقط حواستم بدونم که آیا Combo هم اینطوریه که الان جوابمو گرفتم

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

چطور میتونم اطلاعات رو از یه Listbox به یه Combobox انتقال بدم؟

----------


## مهران رسا

> چطور میتونم اطلاعات رو از یه Listbox به یه Combobox انتقال بدم؟



اینبار واستون برنامه رو می نویسم ولی سعی کن از این به بعد خودت فکر کنی و برنامه بنویسی ...

----------


## MyProgram

اینم یه جور دیگه!!

----------

